# David Millar TT



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

I was watching the TT portion of the Worlds the other day and noticed David Millar wearing a Team Sky skinsuit with a Team Garmin helmet. I understand many riders were wearing kits the colors of their country along with some had pro teams much less pronounced on their kits. Why was Millar wearing a Sky kit?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> I was watching the TT portion of the Worlds the other day and noticed David Millar wearing a Team Sky skinsuit with a Team Garmin helmet. I understand many riders were wearing kits the colors of their country along with some had pro teams much less pronounced on their kits. Why was Millar wearing a Sky kit?


Sky sponsor the British Cycling Performance Plan. In the same way that the Italians are sponsored by Skoda.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Millar in the British Cycling Federation kit:









Dario Cioni in wearing the Team Sky skin suit:


----------



## dave105 (Oct 21, 2009)

Daves a good guy


----------

